# www erzwingen



## versuch13 (10. November 2007)

Hey. Ich möchte gerne erreichen dass alle Anfragen an domain.de auf http://www.domain.de umgeleitet werden.

Eigentlich sollte das auch nicht so schwierig sein, aber ich bekomme es trotzdem nicht hin, jedenfalls nicht richtig.



```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php?q=$1 [L,QSA]

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]
```

So, das klappt soweit auch schon dass auf www.domain.de/$1 umgeleitet wird.
Allerdings, kommt sich da wohl was mit meiner ersten Regel in die Quere.

Gewünscht ist.

domain.de/verzeichnis/   ->   http://www.domain.de/verzeichnis/

rauskommt allerdings

domain.de/verzeichnis/   ->   http://www.domain.de/index.php?q=verzeichnis/




Vielen Dank. Grüße


----------



## Steffen Giers (10. November 2007)

```
RewriteEngine On
# Redirect to WWW
   RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www.domain.de$ [NC]
   RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [L,R=301
```

Das sollte funktionieren...


----------



## versuch13 (10. November 2007)

Steffen Giers hat gesagt.:


> ```
> RewriteEngine On
> # Redirect to WWW
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www.domain.de$ [NC]
> ...



Genau die selbe Regel hab ich doch in meinem ersten Post schon erwähnt und
eben auch dass es so nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. November 2007)

Zu dem Thema wollte ich nur mal ganz kurz den Link zu no-www.org einwerfen.


----------



## Steffen Giers (10. November 2007)

Ups, sorry. Hast mal sowas probiert?

```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]

RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php?q=$1 [L,QSA]
```


----------



## versuch13 (10. November 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Zu dem Thema wollte ich nur mal ganz kurz den Link zu no-www.org einwerfen.



Danke  Ich war mir auch noch gar nicht sicher wie ich es zum Schluß dann handhaben werde. Aber auch wenn ich diese Lösung nun einsetzen würde, stände ich vor dem selben Problem 


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www\.domain\.com$ [NC]
   RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://domain.com/$1 [R=301,L]
```


@ Steffen: Nein, und auch das ergibt keinen Sinn oder? Trotzdem danke, dadurch hast du mir klar gemacht
wo das Problem lag, hatte nur ne Denkblockade. Es muss natürlich in dieser Reihenfolge sein:


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.domain\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [R=301,L]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php?q=$1 [L,QSA]
```


----------

